# overclocking suggestion



## diabolicdude (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, every1

I am thinkin of overclokin my pc here r my specs

Intel Pentium 3 935Mhz 
512 Mb RAM

Win Xp

INtel 82810E graphics controller (32 Mb)


Should i do it n how??

Please help

Thanx in advance


----------



## assasin (Oct 14, 2007)

which mobo do u own.if its an Intel original mobo then u cant oc.


----------



## diabolicdude (Oct 15, 2007)

i own a vintron motherboard and Award Bios


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 15, 2007)

my suggestion: make sure you have good cooling devices


----------



## assasin (Oct 15, 2007)

if its a branded pc then forget about oc.
afaik Vintron used to make branded pc


----------



## sam9s (Oct 18, 2007)

Pentiums anyhow are bad OCers, you would only notch up few ghz when your porc would start to overheat


----------



## desiibond (Oct 18, 2007)

pallavahooja said:
			
		

> Hi, every1
> 
> I am thinkin of overclokin my pc here r my specs
> 
> ...


 
Amount you can overclock a pentium 3 without paying extra money for cooling is +200 - +300MHz and that speed gain isn't noticeable in current generation applications. It could fry your CPU if the mobo is not good. So, better stay away from OCing your proccy. 

Pentium 3's are not good overclockers. The current generation proccy's are capable of insanely high Overclocking.


----------

